# HGVC and Grand Pacific Palisades



## hulkstillrules (Mar 20, 2010)

Greetings all, I own a few timeshares (none of them with Hilton), and through trading a week I ended up at GPP with my 2 kids. Went on the tour while here and was impressed. While I never buy on impulse, I was intrigued by the Hilton GVC. Many threads are very positive about this company, and we absolutely loved everything about the GPP. So, just wondering how exactly the points with Hilton work and if I buy a resale how do I know that it is compatable with HGVC? Were all GPP owners converted to Hilton points when they bought out the GPP?
Also, I understand there are property taxes for CA properties, is this true? How much are these for GPP? Do I have to use RCI, or can I continue with my current exchange company? Or, do I even need an exchange company at all if I plan on using Hilton properties with this purchase?
Just trying to cover all my bases before I consider purchasing, so any further info that anyone could help me with would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance, Brad.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 20, 2010)

*One thing to ask*



hulkstillrules said:


> Greetings all, I own a few timeshares (none of them with Hilton), and through trading a week I ended up at GPP with my 2 kids. Went on the tour while here and was impressed. While I never buy on impulse, I was intrigued by the Hilton GVC. Many threads are very positive about this company, and we absolutely loved everything about the GPP. So, just wondering how exactly the points with Hilton work and if I buy a resale how do I know that it is compatable with HGVC? Were all GPP owners converted to Hilton points when they bought out the GPP?
> Also, I understand there are property taxes for CA properties, is this true? How much are these for GPP? Do I have to use RCI, or can I continue with my current exchange company? Or, do I even need an exchange company at all if I plan on using Hilton properties with this purchase?
> Just trying to cover all my bases before I consider purchasing, so any further info that anyone could help me with would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance, Brad.



A while back there was some discussion on the relationship of Hilton with GPP.  It is thought that there is a five year contract and who knows after that.  Ask to see in writing how long Hilton is commited to this Project.  Also, I live in Carlsbad and there is rumble that Hilton is building an 'all Hilton' project on the ocean near Encinitas.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 20, 2010)

hulkstillrules said:


> Were all GPP owners converted to Hilton points when they bought out the GPP?
> Also, I understand there are property taxes for CA properties, is this true? How much are these for GPP? Do I have to use RCI, or can I continue with my current exchange company? Or, do I even need an exchange company at all if I plan on using Hilton properties with this purchase?


Brad,

My husband and I purchased GPP direct from the developer in 2001 -- long before the affiliation with Hilton Grand Vacation Club.  We were not, as existing owners, _converted_ to Hilton Points.  We have been offered to the option of making a new purchase (_upgrade_) that will grandfather our original ownership(s) into HGVC.  Specifically, we own a 1BR Odd year Summer week with GPP.  We've been told that buying a similar Even year week from the developer would give us the "annual 1BR" value of 4800 (?) HGVC points.  Alternatively, we could upgrade the 1BR Odd year to a 2BR biennial receiving 7000 (?) HGVC points.  Either way -- a new purchase is required.

Yes, we pay property tax on the current ownership.  SD County Property Tax starts at 1% of your purchase price with minor adjustments made for specific local taxes.  It can be adjusted each year -- but in small steps tied to the original price.  If the value should drop below your purchase price in the future, you may petition the county for review (with goal of reduction). The property taxes are collected by the resort's finance group in the same invoice as the annual dues.  

As for exchange company topics:  I've traded our GPP both through RCI and SFX.  It is not accepted by Interval International (II) -- but might be accepted by additional independent exchange companies.  If you purchase GPP with HGVC -- I wouldn't think you'd need to add an exchange company??

Glad to hear you are enjoying the resort.

EDITING TO ADD:  Link to Hilton Grand Vacation Club 2010 Member Guide -- for your research:
http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 20, 2010)

Grand Pacific Palisades -GPP is not HGVC!  Grand Pacific Palisades is a HGVC affiliate. IMHO if you want GPP buy it resale and save yourself 80%.  BUT if you want HGVC buy at a true HGVC resort (also resale!) and use your HGVC points to stay at any of the HGVC resorts including GPP.

BUT be aware that at many of the HGVC affiliates there is limited opening to HGVC owners since at most affiliates many (if not most) of the owners are not HGVC members therefore thier weeks are not in the HGVC pool of available rooms.


----------



## hulkstillrules (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi and thanks ladies, with that being said, if we decide to buy at GPP, we can either choose to convert to HGVC, or just stay with GPP ownership? Rhonda, do you have a points scale, or is it the traditional 1 week variety?  Thanks again

Bill, thanks for the info. So, if I bought in say Vegas, how easy is it to get into GPP or MarBrisa for week 11?  The tour lady said something about a 1 in 4 policy for So Cal. Would this be the case if we bought other than CA? Thanks


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 20, 2010)

hulkstillrules said:


> ... If we decide to buy at GPP, we can either choose to convert to HGVC, or just stay with GPP ownership? Rhonda, do you have a points scale, or is it the traditional 1 week variety?
> 
> So, if I bought in say Vegas, how easy is it to get into GPP or MarBrisa for week 11?  The tour lady said something about a 1 in 4 policy for So Cal. Would this be the case if we bought other than CA?



The 1-in-4 policy is an RCI-restriction and does not apply to "affiliate" reservations using HGVC's "club" reservation system. However, some HGVC-members use Hilton's RCI exchange program as an alternate way into affiliates and reportedly applyies RCI "1-in-4" policies, if any, to those. 

Here's the gist of a post I made in August 2009...
[T]here are issues with buying into an "affiliate" of Hilton, such as Grand Pacific, which are different from buying resale at a _true_ Hilton resort... HGVC treats its resale owners virtually the same as an original owner. But with GP, HGVC membership is not automatic. Its been reported that GP does not allow those who purchase resale to join HGVC, so you would be limited to GP's internal trading system and would not have access to HGVC's corporate-RCI account (HGVC has its own RCI portal).

IOW, I think that you need to decide if you want to concentrate your stays in California (which favors GP) or if you have broader horizons (which favors HGVC).


----------



## rhonda (Mar 22, 2010)

hulkstillrules said:


> Rhonda, do you have a points scale, or is it the traditional 1 week variety?


Our GPP is of the "traditional 1 week variety."  We did not choose to upgrade to HGVC.


----------



## lobonv (Apr 5, 2010)

*Below is the response to your questions posted on March 20th:*

Question #1: How exactly do the points with Hilton work? 
Points used are based on season, unit and number of nights. What you can do will be based on the point allotment you have.  Therefore, you can either make one big reservation or make two small reservations; however, you have to book at least 3 nights.

Question #2: If I buy a resale how do I know that it is compatible? 
Unsure of compatibility through resale.

Questions #3: Were all GPP owners converted to Hilton points when they bought out the GPP?
No.  Hilton didn’t buyout GPP, rather it is an affiliate, and current members have the opportunity to upgrade to Hilton if they so choose.

Questions #4: There are property taxes for CA properties, is this true? How much are these for GPP?
Yes, there is CA property taxes on timeshares in CA and the amount is based on the purchase price.

Questions #5: Do I have to use RCI, or can I continue with my current exchange company? Or, do I even need an exchange company at all if I plan on using Hilton properties with this purchase?
No, you do not need to use RCI.  If you purchase GPP through the Hilton upgrade program, you have the choice to either use HGVC to exchange or stay at GPP for your week.


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 5, 2010)

As to the rumble that HGVC may build something of their own close by, nothing has been announced on this. 

IF they did move forward on that, you only have to look at Bay Club which HGVC build adjacent to and again up the road on a second property.  Bay Club has remained an affiliate and while rumors are tossed about all the time, there doesn't appear to be any direction of either party dropping BC as an affiliate.


----------



## bosco0633 (Apr 5, 2010)

let me help clarify some stuff for you.

As was mentioned, HGVC is only an affiliate with GPP.  If you purchase resale GPP either sea point, marbrisa, or pallisades you wil NOT and I stress NOT be entitled to the HGVC network.  

GPP has decided that resale will kill their system and punish resale buyers.  So when you buy resale, you better be happy staying here because that is all that you can do with a resale.

If you buy from the developer now, you do not have the choice to affiliate with HGVC.  All marbrisa purchases come with an HGVC membership and if you buy a forclosure of seapoint or pallisades they will automatically include an HGVC membership.  So you dont get the option to decide.  You only get the option to decide if you are an old owner to join or not join.

Just remember as well, they will try and tell you at the presentation that you should buy a summer week with them as it is the ferrari week for RCI.  But it does not matter anymore because when you trade an RCI week, Hilton picks what weeks it will put into RCI.  

I did the presentation last month at marbrisa and I was amazed with all the garbage that they throw at you.  In my honest opinion, I agree with what someone else stated earlier.  If you want HGVC buy an HGVC unit. If you really want GPP then buy it, but do not buy resale or you are limited big time.

It is a five year contract, but I dont see HGVC pulling out.  They invested 52 million dollars into this development, and do not own anything in California yet.  I too have heard about HGVC potentially developing in California so you may just see the relationship change if that happens.

I think HGVC is an amazing system and you can purchase resale for cheap and without issues.  The GPP resale is an HGVC killer.

Hope that this helps you out a bit with your decision.


----------



## lobonv (Apr 7, 2010)

*Detailed response to your questions*

Question #1: How exactly do the points with Hilton work? 
Points used are based on season, unit and number of nights. What you can do will be based on the point allotment you have.  Therefore, you can either make one big reservation or make two small reservations; however, you have to book at least 3 nights.

Question #2: If I buy a resale how do I know that it is compatible? 
Unsure of compatibility through resale.

Questions #3: Were all GPP owners converted to Hilton points when they bought out the GPP?
No.  Hilton didn’t buyout GPP, rather it is an affiliate, and current members have the opportunity to upgrade to Hilton if they so choose.

Questions #4: There are property taxes for CA properties, is this true? How much are these for GPP?
Yes, there is CA property taxes on timeshares in CA and the amount is based on the purchase price.

Questions #5: Do I have to use RCI, or can I continue with my current exchange company? Or, do I even need an exchange company at all if I plan on using Hilton properties with this purchase?
No, you do not need to use RCI.  If you purchase GPP through the Hilton upgrade program, you have the choice to either use HGVC to exchange or stay at GPP for your week.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 7, 2010)

*lobonv:*  Welcome to TUG.  Sorry you did not receive a reply to your earlier post (#8 dated April 5).  Very likely the original poster had already received their answers and was no longer reading the thread.  As all the responses are saved in the thread there is no need to repeat your answer.  

Thanks for your input and I hope you stick around and enjoy a long future with us in the TUG forums!


----------



## hulkstillrules (Apr 28, 2010)

Bosco, I don't think there is any other option at GPP, but to buy resale.  They have been sold out for years, as I have been told.
lobonv, thank you for your answers,,,very helpful.
One more Q. On the Grand Pacific Resorts website, they have about 13 resorts listed. If I were to buy at one of those, would I have access to the other 12, without having to pay a transfer fee? Thanks again.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 28, 2010)

hulkstillrules said:


> Bosco, I don't think there is any other option at GPP, but to buy resale.  They have been sold out for years, as I have been told.


Hmmm ... I believe GPP still has a sales team on the property. I don't believe they are selling "plain vanilla GPP" at this point -- but are selling either MarBrisa or "GPP with HGVC affiliation" instead.  We were on the property this past Saturday and overheard folks arriving for sales tours.



hulkstillrules said:


> One more Q. On the Grand Pacific Resorts website, they have about 13 resorts listed. If I were to buy at one of those, would I have access to the other 12, without having to pay a transfer fee? Thanks again.


Grand Pacific Resort (GPR) owners don't have direct access to the other properties in the family but are given discounted exchange fees and "internal exchange" priority when exchanging back into any GPR via RCI.  Another big advantage offered to GPR owners:  we are exempt from the "1-in-4" GPR block.  That block includes the entire collection of GPR properties: trade into _one_ and you are blocked from trading into _any_ for the 4 years -- _unless_ you own a GPR resort.  (If you plan to trade into SoCal on a frequent basis ... it _really_ helps to own a GPR property!)  

GPR owners may also exchange through GPX, GPR's own exchange company.  GPX charges an exchange fee -- but no annual membership fee.

Edited to add link to GPX Inventory: https://www.resortime.com/services/Inventory.asp


----------



## hulkstillrules (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Rhonda thanks for the info. We went on the tour in March and I believe the lady said that the tour was for the MarBrisa. I aksed her about the GPP and she said it had been sold out for a long time. But, who knows what those salespeople will say to you and lie about.
Have you stayed at MarBrisa? If so how does it differ from GPP? Thanks


----------



## rhonda (Apr 30, 2010)

Brad,

It _could be_ that "new owner" sales are directed to MarBrisa and that the remaining GPP inventory is offered only to existing owners to encourage us into an HGVC upgrade ... ??  When they call us they seem to have a stash of GPP weeks either as "remaining new inventory" or "turned in" by previous owners. 

Haven't visited MarBrisa.  My group enjoys GPP so that is where we go.


----------



## hulkstillrules (May 1, 2010)

To the moderator, I am a TUG member and was just wondering why it says that I am a guest? Thanks.


----------



## rhonda (May 1, 2010)

Try changing your membership status using help found: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92692


----------



## Jbear1 (Sep 7, 2010)

bosco0633 said:


> GPP has decided that resale will kill their system and punish resale buyers.  So when you buy resale, you better be happy staying here because that is all that you can do with a resale.



Not sure about that - resale definitely does not entitle you to HGVC points, but I'm told you can still exchange for the other properties owned by the developer and RCI


----------

